# Hanging Little Tikes swing from tree?



## chambom (Dec 11, 2007)

Has anybody hung a little tikes toddler swing from a tree? I'm trying to think of the safest way to do it....rope, chain....

It is one of the 2-in-1 swings that has the rope and hooks to hook onto a swing set.


----------

